# Daddy and Daughter Black Tip Trip



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I went out with my daughter last night to try and get a Black Tip for her husbands Winging party. We started out at Chickenbone sound side and the mosquitos were feasting on us so after hauling gear and running baits we immediately reeled them in and hauled our gear back to the truck. I decided to take her over to one of my Pcola spots. I put a large mullet on the 9/0 and baited up the small rod to play with while we waited for some action. Like usual as soon as I got away from the 9/0 it goes off! I was so far away that I could barely here the clicker over the waves but once again these dumbo ears paid off. I bolted past 3 other fisherman and grabbed the 9 and it was on! Whatever it was ran extremely fast pulling heavy drag and pulled a wrap and snap on my mainline on some structure???? 2nd hook up was on my small rod and my daughter landed about a 20 inch black nose. 3rd hook up was the 9/0 screaming again and as soon as I engaged the reel we had a catastrophic line failure! 4th hook up was on the small rod again and soon after we have a solid hook up and 50 yds away the 9/0 starts screaming again and we are officially DOUBLED UP!!!! As my daughter brawls on the small rod and lands another 3ft black nose I quickly get what looks like a 5ft black tip in close and after a full wrap on a pillar and 30 mins of fighting in and out of structure I throw my 9/0 off the rail to my Daughter on the beach and she lands the 5ft Black tip on the beach like a Pro! I have not had this much fun in years with my Brat what a great night of catching fish. We headed home at 4AM and she woke her husband up and gave him a nice Black tip for their anniversary. It looks like the Marines will be eating black tip tacos at the winging party :thumbsup: UGLY


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet. Family brother, nothing else matters!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

As always, enjoyed reading your post! Great job Ugly. Glad you guys got one for the table!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Good times


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Same place that you caught those big bulls sound side?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great report! Nice fish!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to Go Daddy-O....................


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice & thanks for sharing.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome report man!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job dad fer taking your daughter out to experience this!!! Mine loves to go fishing.....Last night we gator'd it! She got excited when I hooked up on 1!!!! Got the joker to the boat and he got loose but all was good, only about a 5-5.5 ft'r!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome report as always!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Great Story, Nice Fish!!! That's what it's all about!!!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Nice bt with all the shark reports of people catching im down to go monday or tuesday if i can find a yak


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds Fantastic... Sitting at home in WY on Furlough... Wishing i could be spending my time on the beach!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Spinner said:


> Sounds Fantastic... Sitting at home in WY on Furlough... Wishing i could be spending my time on the beach!


 You have not missed to much! I had more action on this trip with my Brat than the last 5 trips combined! Plus you did not have to deal with this terrible weather and hurricane we had :lol: How is the weather up there? UGLY


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job, Hallmark can't put a gesture like yours in a card!


----------



## Gorfjdon (Oct 14, 2013)

Wirelessly posted


----------

